# 10 week old puppy - infected sore/bump



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

We've been to the vet twice for this now, starting to get really worried.









10 week old puppy with a nickel size swollen lump on her belly. Hard lump, was white around the edges and resembled a pimple but without a 'head' Noticed it Tuesday morning, took her to vet that morning. She had been vaccinated 2nd round the Friday before, so we've now been to the vet 3 times this week. The puppies energy is good, she's eating normally, drinking, totally normal behavior wise. Vet put a sterile needle in and took a sample, examined it under a microscope and said it was pus, didnt seem worried about it. No prescription, nothing special to be done. Said it potentially was a bug bite, but they were not sure of that. The bump did not have a wound, it was just a hard lump under the skin. So we were thinking a bee sting or such. Vet sent us home and told us to bring her back if it did not go away on it's own or changed in appearance. This evening took her back in as it had grown more swollen and looked like it was filled with pus. They drained the lump but said it remained inflamed under the skin and it still feels very hard. 

Prescribed 125 Clamadox 2 x per day.
and warm compresses/pressure to help drain the infection

I asked, is this a bug bite? Would benadryl help with the inflammation? The vets answer was that she does not think it is a bug bite but that benadryl would help if so, prescribed 12mg 3 times per day. (puppy weight is 16.5#)

Vet said if the wound does not drain or continues to be infected they would need to sedate her and excise it, then examine it. "She did not think it could be malignant in a puppy of this age." However because of her age and size the infection is a serious concern.


Any of this sound familiar?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to see this strange bump on your pup. I hope medicine helps to clear it up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and your pup are going through this. 

If you have any doubts or concerns, I would not hesitate to get a second opinion from another Vet.

If you're comfortable with your current Vet, then I would give the medication time to work to see if the bump clears up. 

I hope it clears up soon and your pup doesn't have to have the surgery.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Still a mystery but the antibiotic/warm compresses seems to have taken care of the infection as the wound has drained and is shrinking in size. Luckily the pup has not been bothered by it, no licking, good energy and normal appetites. Just your typical little landshark.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear the bump is improving so well and so quickly.


----------

